# Sonic



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Heres sonic, my halfmoon plakat!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hes cute


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

wow cool colors!!! love it


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

where did you get him?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Petco He actually is chocalate where he isn'n turquoise.


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

nice coloring.


----------

